# TRACING HISTORY ON MAC 17HH SKEWBALD



## nbred (8 May 2012)

Hi all, 

I am trying to trace history on my horse that i have owned for a year. As far as i know he came from Little London Horses in Kent (i have called the lady and left a message, will try again later) then went onto Burstead Manor riding school for a year then onto a lady in Essex where i bought him.

Hes a big boy, excellent manners but has back problems. 

He is passported but only from when Burstead bought him and hes registered as 'Mac'.

I will upload photos once i can figure out how!!

thank you


----------



## nbred (8 May 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmHw-qTabNY&feature=channel&list=UL 

Here is a video of him when burstead had him for sale


----------



## nbred (8 May 2012)

http://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w412/nbarnes9/macinfield.jpg


http://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w412/nbarnes9/IMG-20120413-00241.jpg


----------



## Jackson (8 May 2012)

Do you know how old he is?


----------



## nbred (8 May 2012)

Jackson said:



			Do you know how old he is? 

Click to expand...

Oh yes, that would help wouldnt it!! he is 9   x


----------



## Jackson (8 May 2012)

Aw, too young to be the horse I'm thinking of. Still gorgeous though!


----------



## nbred (8 May 2012)

Jackson said:



			Aw, too young to be the horse I'm thinking of. Still gorgeous though!
		
Click to expand...

Aww thank you  He may well be older, i am just going by what ive been told but the dentist thought it was about right.  How old is the horse you are thinking of?x


----------



## T_K (9 May 2012)

Hmm...my friend bred a horse called Mac, he was skewbald and was a big lad...he would be between 9 and 11 now I think. I'm not in contact with my friend anymore but she doted on that horse - not sure if he would've ended up so far away. How is his dressage? The Mac I knew was trained with a pro and was winning comps at 3yo.  I'm guessing it doesn't have his parentage on passport?


----------



## nbred (9 May 2012)

T_K said:



			Hmm...my friend bred a horse called Mac, he was skewbald and was a big lad...he would be between 9 and 11 now I think. I'm not in contact with my friend anymore but she doted on that horse - not sure if he would've ended up so far away. How is his dressage? The Mac I knew was trained with a pro and was winning comps at 3yo.  I'm guessing it doesn't have his parentage on passport?
		
Click to expand...

Thats very interesting, he does have very nice flatwork and i have thought to myself that someone has started him off well. Are you in yorkshire? Do you know the girls full name and maybe i could try and look her up on facebook? Unfortunately on his passport hes just registered as Mac, irish and his passport is from 2010. My friend is going to search passport databases for me to see if his passport silouette matches others xx


----------



## T_K (9 May 2012)

Will PM you.


----------



## nbred (9 May 2012)

T_K said:



			Will PM you.
		
Click to expand...


thank you x


----------

